# its fool, but " Whats Systema?"



## Infight (Feb 25, 2003)

Whats systema? Grappling? Striking? Mix of something? remeber sanbo? whats it?


----------



## jellyman (Feb 25, 2003)

Systema involves both grappling and striking, although as you advance, you no longer think in those terms, and there's no conscious attempt to separate the two.

Unlike most MA's, there is no kata, sequences of moves to remember, uniforms or ranks. There is no esthetic standard, except in utilitarian terms - simplicity, efficiency, etc.

The training is based on various sparring games, varies greatly from class to class.


----------



## Sean352 (Feb 25, 2003)

You forgot to mention it can and will change the way you live your life. And it just too darn fun to not do it!

 Sean


----------



## Infight (Feb 25, 2003)

I didnt find any school of Systema here in Brazil yet, but i hope find soon, to attend, i just want to know exectly how it works. If you know any school here in Brazil, please tell me.
         Is it an army MA?


----------



## Rommel (Feb 26, 2003)

If by army MA you mean used by the military, then yes, systema was reserved for the very elite of the Special Operations Units of the Special Forces or Spetnaz in Russia. It was a state secret until recently, but the art itself is about a 1000 years old.


----------



## jellyman (Feb 26, 2003)

As far as I know, the closest official affiliates to Brazil are in Texas.

I remember hearing something about a guy in Mexico. But that's about it.

Still, it would not hurt to go here:

http://russianmartialart.org/forum/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=3

join the forum and ask around. There was this one guy in New Zealand who got pretty far on tapes, but it's very important that at some point you have someone qualified review your work.

Nice web site, btw. Wish I could speak Portuguese. Are you affiliated with the Gracies or Machados?


----------



## RobP (Feb 26, 2003)

You might want to try this site too:

http://www.el-sistema.aztecaonline.net/


----------



## Infight (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jellyman _
> *As far as I know, the closest official affiliates to Brazil are in Texas.
> 
> I remember hearing something about a guy in Mexico. But that's about it.
> ...



        Indeed, i didnt find any Sistema school in Brazil, but youre right there is one school in Mexico ( too far to me anyway ), i think someday will come here this ma.
        Great site, very revealing to me, those guys were very helpfull to me.
        Unfortunatly not, i train in a " rival " gym of gracies in Brazil, but i know some of them personally, like Ryan Gracie and Daniel Simões, specially these guys cause they train near my house.


----------

